# I have a very unusual problem with my home theater system need some help



## stifmeister (Jul 30, 2014)

Hi, I live in Bangladesh I bought my home theater system from Bangkok. I have a unusual problem with my home theater system. My speakers system is Revel Performa 3 and paradigm sub 15 sub woofer 5:1, Mark Levinson 5 channel power amp, Marantz av 8801 surround processor. After using a month suddenly my front Right speakers is not working. It gives a very low ssssshhhhhh sound. You could hardly here it. I have chanced slot (connection) in marantz right to left the speaker was working but now the left speaker was not working giving the same sound. I have checked all five slot (connection) in Mark Levinson all of them working. I thought Only in the Marantz av 8801 front right solt (connection) was not working. I did factory reset, update marantz but nothing is working. So I decided to take it to Bangkok to fix or replace Marantz. But the funny thing is when they connect the Marantz to there system everything was working fine. So they told me to checked the system that I made some mistake. So I came back home and connect the system in my home and everything was working fine. But after 10 maybe 15 days later same thing happened. Front right speaker is not working. This time again I took Mark Levinson & Marantz with me to Bangkok. But again they make the connection and everything was working fine. Again I came home and connect the the system and everything was working fine. After 10 maybe 15 days later same thing happened. Front right speakers was not working. In my country there are no good technician. They don't know what's the problem. Please if anybody can help me solve this problem I would very grateful. Thanks


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

stifmeister said:


> Hi, I live in Bangladesh I bought my home theater system from Bangkok. I have a unusual problem with my home theater system. My speakers system is Revel Performa 3 and paradigm sub 15 sub woofer 5:1, Mark Levinson 5 channel power amp, Marantz av 8801 surround processor. After using a month suddenly my front Right speakers is not working. It gives a very low ssssshhhhhh sound. You could hardly here it. I have chanced slot (connection) in marantz right to left the speaker was working but now the left speaker was not working giving the same sound. I have checked all five slot (connection) in Mark Levinson all of them working. I thought Only in the Marantz av 8801 front right solt (connection) was not working. I did factory reset, update marantz but nothing is working. So I decided to take it to Bangkok to fix or replace Marantz. But the funny thing is when they connect the Marantz to there system everything was working fine. So they told me to checked the system that I made some mistake. So I came back home and connect the system in my home and everything was working fine. But after 10 maybe 15 days later same thing happened. Front right speaker is not working. This time again I took Mark Levinson & Marantz with me to Bangkok. But again they make the connection and everything was working fine. Again I came home and connect the the system and everything was working fine. After 10 maybe 15 days later same thing happened. Front right speakers was not working. In my country there are no good technician. They don't know what's the problem. Please if anybody can help me solve this problem I would very grateful. Thanks


We need more information please... Does it happen after prolonged use (many hours of listening)? Does it happen no matter what input device you are using; ie. CD player, DVD Player, etc?


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Can anyone help me please*

Hi,

There are too many possibilities causing this problem for sensible advice, without you trying to isolate it. It could be the amp, preamp, source, cabling, etc.



> I have *chanced* slot (connection) in marantz right to left the speaker was working but now the left speaker was not working giving the same sound.


What does this mean? Did you *change*, or "swap" the left and right RCA output cables from the Marantz preamp to the ML amplifier? In other words, you isolated the issue to the Marantz right channel?


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

Threads merged.
Stifmeister, please don't post redundant threads with the same question, thanks.

cheers


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Test:

when the noice starts happening:

1. switch the Left and Rights speakers at the amplifier. Does the change sides (following the speaker? if so got to test 2. If not its a speaker problem

2. switch the input at the proccessor Left and Right, if the sound stays at the same speaker it may be the amp if it switches sides it may be the processor.

Things that may cause problems:

How humid is it in the room where the components are kept? Himidity can cause connections to weaken


----------



## stifmeister (Jul 30, 2014)

Hi, thanks for the reply. If I switch from right to left at the processor then then the left speaker give the very low ssssshhhh sound . I have tried everything switch xlr cable in processor, switch the cable in ML amp, changed the speaker cables but is working, the front right speaker is not working. But the problem is when I connected it in Bangkok everything was working just fine. Can you please give me some idea what's causing this problem at my home. Thanks


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

My only though is either dampness or it could be heat based problem. Next time it starts happening, turn it all off and unplug it and let it sit for half a day or a day then plug everything back in and see if the sound is still there. If not, then you could have a dry solder joint someplace or just a weak connection that I tech would have find, they would have to keep th unit and stress it until the problem starts then trace the problem.


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

stifmeister said:


> If I switch from right to left *at the processor* then then the left speaker give the very low ssssshhhh sound.


I assume you mean the *outputs* of the Marantz. If that is the case, then it seems to indicate that you have isolated the issue to the processor, *or before* and thus now excluded *>*processor (amp>speakers) as the issue.
However, I still don't see where you have mentioned your source. Is this happening with multiple sources?


----------

